# Who to Breed with Guin??



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay so I think Merlin kinda dislikes Guin. I put her in, he doesnt build a nest. I put Pearl in and he's got a nest in a hour. So I think I'll try to get someone to breed with her and make combtails. So who should I breed with her??


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

PLZ post pics so we can see them, and then make a decision


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Fishy!!!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ember definitely. I think they would make some beautiful fishies!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I was leaning towards Ember too, and I think he's the youngest. Give me a sec and I'll post pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Pics. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ember
This is when he had bad fin rot btw









Fishy









Blue, on the right obviously lol









Here's a pic of them all









Blues on the left, then the middle is Fishy, and left is Ember.


So whatcha guys think? I'm leaning towards Ember, because like I said before, he's the youngest. So I think he's a better candidate. I love Fishy too because of his colors, but he's also the oldest of all the males. So I don't know. I want your guys' input.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go with Ember.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Ember would be great  The black might work with the red to look really nice


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i definately think ember


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm... I actually think Fishy might look better, since she's black and he's black (kinda, lol). It could end up with some interesting babies


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I like that blue, he has exclent finnage, and my favorite color is blue


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Blue!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay this is what I'm gonna do. I'll be releasing on Wednesday.
Blue and Pearl.
Ember and Guin.
And I have been conditioning Fishy too, as back up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

im so excited for you, keep your chin up


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet, thats great vikki


----------

